# Additonal Antennas on a Benzing M1



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

My buddy just installed his new Benzing clock on his loft. He put the antenna right at the entrance to the trap, where most people recommend it. Here is the deal, when his birds come in they land on the edge of the roof of the loft, sit for half a sec then hop down on to the landing board and go in. Now the landing board is big enough for them to land on it, they just seem to choose the roof, and were are talking a matter of minutes sometimes which is stressful  

Anyone have 2 antennas so you can clock the birds in different spots. I see on the website you can have and hook together more then one, they also sell a larger one. Any thoughts here?


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok so I kinda figured out my own answer, you can hook up to 4 with the antenna module.Soooo I guess the real question is does anyone run more then 1 antenna?


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

The best thing is to string fishing lines on the roof and a fence on the front. String it 4 to 6 inches apart and about 2 inches from the roof that way they can get out. They will learn to land on the landing board. It will make it easier for you and them.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

You can have more than one pad but the AU rules states that it "THE PAD "or antenna must be touching the outside wall of the loft where your pigeons inter the loft. Not on the roof.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

So as long as you have one at the entrance you can have others wherever you want. Is that what I understood?


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

you can run more than one pad however they have to be at the trap they are suppose to be inside the structeral wall. You cannot in any way shape or form place them anywhere exept where the birds trap in the loft. If you place them anywhere else you will b removed from the club and earlierer races should be disquilified


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

If you want them to trap faster you should make sure they are hungery or have some other motivation to trap ASAP.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

does the bird have to go through a trap before its clocked? can the pad be before the trap/sputnik? do you even need a trap these days?


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

it is suppose to be inside the wall or trap so the bird enters the loft or trap and is clocked then. A simple entrance in the side of the loft is considered a trap without how can they get in the loft.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Hareloft said:


> you can run more than one pad however they have to be at the trap *they are suppose to be inside the structeral wall*. You cannot in any way shape or form place them anywhere exept where the birds trap in the loft. *If you place them anywhere else you will b removed from the club and earlierer races should be disquilified*


First thing I would never ever do anything that would be considered cheating in any way shape or form. hence the reason I ask the question first before proceeding. Now the rules don't say it has to be "inside it just says if its outside it needs to touch the outside wall. It also says the bird does not need to be contained, which is why they allow it on the outside. My buddies birds sometimes jump on it at the entrance to the trap, it beeps but they still dont go right in they wander on the board for a min. But at least his bird has clocked.

I did find the rules you were talking about earlier, thanks for jogging my memory to go to the website for the answer.

*AU Rules on Antenna Placement*

16.06 The antenna may be installed at the bird loft entrance where the birds will normally enter the loft. If placed on the outside entrance, the longest dimension of the antenna shall be touching the outer wall of the loft entry. Antennas may be placed on a "sputnik", as long as it is the normal bird entrance into the loft. (7/10) 

The race bird does not need to be contained.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

Our club rules are a little more strict and my post said suppose to and I didn't say the bird needed to be contained. as long as its on the traps landing board there isn't a problem.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Understand..I do realize all clubs are a little different


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like you figured it out -- per AU rule in the loft setup you describe you would not be allowed to put a pad on the roof and at the trap. Either get the birds to trap faster or learn to use the landing board, you can put a fence up there as one other posting said. I run 2 pads at the same time but the reason is to time birds going into 2 different sections and the pads are placed per regulations which is the longer side of the pad along the outside structural wall of the loft at the trap entrances to each section.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Hareloft said:


> it is suppose to be inside the wall or trap so the bird enters the loft or trap and is clocked then. A simple entrance in the side of the loft is considered a trap without how can they get in the loft.


I always considered a simple entrance to be different to a trap, An entrance is simply a way for the bird to enter the loft whereas a trap "traps" the bird in either through angled drop in, Sputnik as mentioned above or some other one way entrance.

The Original sputniks trapped the bird literally so you could take the rubber band off while they were still in the "trap"


----------

